# Kobalt 10" sliding miter saw



## bobsnewheart (Dec 25, 2010)

I am a 72 year old amatuer woodworker with a pretty complete garage shop. My wife is an artist so we travel to various art shows to sell her jewelry creations. Like all artists she has a 10 X 10 tent to display her art. I make her furnishings, pedastals, fancy picture frames (love the Kreg pocket hole jig) diamond shaped necks for necklaces, earring trays etc. 

A few months back I bought the Kobalt 10 inch sliding miter saw and fell in love with it immediately. Right out of the box it worked perfectly, the miters are very close to perfect, the cuts are clean and the ability to slide the blade is a big improvement over the old "Chop Saw" concept. I've looked at the more expensive saws and while the slides may be a tad longer and they are bigger and heftier, dollar for dollar you can't beat the Kobalt for the kind of work I do. 

The Kobalt people are the ones who made Sears Craftsman tools for many years until Sears decided to have the Chinese make their products so these people became Kobalt and they seem to make great, quality tools.

Obviously if you are a master woodworker you may want to get the more expensive machines with more features but for my work and my low, fixed income the Kobalt is just fine. I have found, too, that the laser is a great help. You have to be careful, though, to keep the laser eye clean or you'll think it burned out. I clean it with my thumbnail after every use and it is very accurate.

I hope this helps someone

bob


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

*mitre saw*

Bob,
Like you I bought a very cheap imitation of better make, slide mitre saw a FEW YEARS AGO, IT COST ME £80;00 STERLING.
This saw works perfectly well with great accuracy, I didn't like the laser so I disabled it but I have awonderful tool for framing and jointng.
derek.


----------



## George Kennedy (Sep 9, 2010)

In response to the Craftsman mitre saw vs. the Kobalt Mitre. I own both. Hands down, the Kobalt is a much better tool. The Kobalt is better made, the parts seems to move smoother, and the fit and finish compares to a much more expensive mitre saw. My Craftsman feels cheap and there is a lot of plastic on the tool. The part that is designed to set your wood against while the cut is made came with a defect from the factory. After calling Sears, Craftsman, etc. and no one even knowing what a mitre saw was (I had a warranty by the way) I ended up heating the part with a torch and straightening it myself. The craftsman may be fine for small hobbys etc. but the Kobalt is designed for much larger jobs where the tool will be used often. I would highly recommend the Kobalt to anyone-even someone who earns money in contract work. I own numerous Craftsman products (pressure washer, cordless drills, etc.) so I am not biased either way.


----------

